# Programmiersprachen und deren Einteilung



## MelcomX01 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns im Untericht ein Problem:

Man kann Programmiersprachen nach ihrer Orientierung einteilen, die wiederum in einander verschachtelt sind. 
*Weiß irgendjemand, wo man im Netz eine Übersicht über die verschiedenen Sprachen und ihre Orientierung gibt?*

Vielen Dank im voraus...


----------



## Sky (31. Mai 2005)

Versuchs mal hier.


----------



## MelcomX01 (31. Mai 2005)

Ja, alles gefunden was ich brauchte, Danke schön!

_(und wer jetzt meint, das hätte ich auch selbst rausfinden können, der hat Recht   )_


----------

